# BROKEN CASTLE Universal Adventure by Gene Weigel



## GENEWEIGEL (Dec 1, 2019)

Here is my first published adventure.  An encapsulated campaign (played in 2006 with public players) that uses spelled out stats adaptable for any rpg

On Amazon:


Blog post with cover painting:









						My BROKEN CASTLE Adventure is now available on Amazon
					

Gene Weigel's Mortal Worm: Keep on Rollin' blog has fantasy gaming but mostly original dungeons and dragons content by Gene.




					justkeeponrollin.blogspot.com


----------



## GENEWEIGEL (Dec 5, 2019)

I put a few pics from the New Monsters section on the official Facebook page:






						Log in or sign up to view
					

See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## GENEWEIGEL (Dec 11, 2019)

I deleted the Facebook page as its too annoying. I'm getting messages from facebook about nothing every half hour so thats done. Refer to the blog for any updates: JUST KEEP ON ROLLIN'


----------



## GENEWEIGEL (Dec 17, 2019)

Amazon is having a Christmas sale with $5 off. I'm guessing because they did not notify me.


----------



## GENEWEIGEL (Mar 27, 2020)

Here is the YouTube version of my talk:  Lots of talk about my campaign and Gary.


----------



## GENEWEIGEL (Jul 28, 2020)

Here is the free add-on pdf which is stand alone detailing the nearby elf forest:


----------



## GENEWEIGEL (Aug 6, 2020)

I just opened a Gene Weigel games Q&A forum to put all the questions in one spot. Hopefully, this won't blow up. 

Here is a blog post that I did with a screenshot of the 2004 incarnation of Gene Weigel's Dungeon:









						THE RETURN OF GENE WEIGEL'S DUNGEON? NAHH!!!
					

Gene Weigel's Mortal Worm: Keep on Rollin' blog has fantasy gaming but mostly original dungeons and dragons content by Gene.




					justkeeponrollin.blogspot.com


----------

